# Michaela May - nackt in der Reihe 'Die Männer vom K3' - 9 x Collage



## Rambo (3 Mai 2013)

Die wohl berühmteste Nacktszene der deutschen Schauspielerin Michaela May wurde im Jahr 1989 gedreht und spielt in der Reihe 'Die Männer vom K3'
In dieser besagten Szene sieht man Michaela May zuerst von hinten wie sie ihren Bademantel auszieht und in die Badewann steigt. Sie geniest hierbei sichtlich das Wasser. Während sie einen Transistor-Radio einschaltet wird sie in Grossaufnahme gefilmt. Dabei sieht man immer wieder ihren nackten Busen über der Wasseroberfläche. Später kommt ein Mann ins Bad, der versucht sie zu ertrinken, indem er ihre Beine hochhebt, sodass der Kopf immer wieder unter Wasser ist. Dabei sieht man immer wieder für einige kurze Momente auch den nackten Schambereich von Michaela May. Sie wird dann aber noch im letzten Moment gerettet.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 9 Dateien, 4.461.706 Bytes = 4,255 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2013)

Schöne Arbeit :thx: dir


----------



## frank63 (3 Mai 2013)

Danke für die damals süße Michaela.


----------



## Thomas111 (3 Mai 2013)

Geile Frau, danke!!!


----------



## romanderl (3 Mai 2013)

schöner Retro Post!


----------



## Punisher (3 Mai 2013)

vielen vielen Dank fürs Posten


----------



## Padderson (3 Mai 2013)

vielen Dank für die Rettung am Schluß:thumbup:


----------



## gaddaf (3 Mai 2013)

:thx: für die Schöne!


----------



## vwbeetle (4 Mai 2013)

Danke auch für die Szenen Beschreibung:thumbup:


----------



## Lorbaz (4 Mai 2013)

Danke für den Klassiker immer wieder gern gesehen


----------



## macsignum (4 Mai 2013)

Immer wieder toll, vielen Dank.


----------



## 307898 (5 Mai 2013)

sogar mit bär:thx::WOW:


----------



## wolf1958 (12 Mai 2013)

eine wirklich hübsche Frau


----------



## Dasty (12 Mai 2013)

geil.... sehr hot


----------



## anyone (12 Mai 2013)

Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Weltenbummler (13 Mai 2013)

Michaela hat einen schönen Busen und eine super Pussy.


----------



## redtoe (13 Mai 2013)

Immer noch ein Hottie
Danke


----------



## gucky52 (13 Mai 2013)

danke für die schöne Michaela :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DeBobbes (6 Jan. 2015)

eine solche Frau sollte man viel häufiger sehen


----------



## Max100 (7 Jan. 2015)

:thx: ich sehe sie immer gerne:thumbup:


----------



## phprazor (9 Jan. 2015)

Wow ... besten dank. Da sind Ausschnitte drin, die ich noch nicht kannte  TOP !!


----------



## stupid1 (11 Jan. 2015)

Lern' mal Deutsch!!!


----------



## catsndogs (11 Apr. 2015)

Schöne Collage - da möchte man gleich mitplantschen.


----------



## Meuw (11 Apr. 2015)

Achja, damals, als noch keine Iih schrie, wenn frau unten Haare trug


----------



## icke bins (4 Juli 2015)

sieht doch gut aus! Zum Glück ist es ein Batterie betriebenes Radio.


----------



## Toom1966 (16 Juni 2022)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## Rocker 1944 (19 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Michaela aus der Serie Die Männer vom K3 die Folge Tödlicher Export.


----------



## Martini Crosini (21 Juni 2022)

eine perfekte Frau


----------



## Padderson (21 Juni 2022)

feine Ansichten


----------



## Celebfun (21 Juni 2022)

vielen Dank


----------

